# Deadlifts standing on block's



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Used them for my last training cycle before the worlds and they made a big difference when it came to just pulling off the floor. The most I worked up to was around 250kg for doubles and triples but I found the carry over took me past 320kg+.... I did them off different heights the same as a board press for bench.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice one, was thinking about giving them a bash myself (when i finally get my ass back in the gym)

Assume you mean you standing on blocks not rack deads? Increasing rom? You rate them then obviously?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes Mike, I do them on blocks or disks, I'm really getting in to them now. Give them a bash and let me know how you get on bro


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Whats the height of the blocks?

I use just over 4'' block to stand on....dunno if thats too high?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

No thats about it bro, I used a 6 inch board last night. I find it takes a lot of your air getting down that low with your belt on but the distance you have to pull is excellent for when you go back to pulling from the floor. What did you get???


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

i deadlift off a step up block, makes me focus more on it


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> No thats about it bro, I used a 6 inch board last night. I find it takes a lot of your air getting down that low with your belt on but the distance you have to pull is excellent for when you go back to pulling from the floor. What did you get???


If this was aimed at me and how much i managed to deadlift,was 4x20kg plates a side if i remember rightly although i dont tend to go down to 1RM on these,probably down to 2-3rep max because i had a lower back injury once which seems to still give me grief when i overdo it or overstretch.

6'' would be like the bar just above your toes whilst the wights are on the floor?that's a looooong way down although i guess it helps with keeping the technique better when going back to normal height?

Whilst i am on the subject,well done on your comp lifts and thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

180kg for a few rep's is a good pull standing on blocks bro, I'm really in to this way of pulling at the moment. I didnt go really heavy before the worlds and I found this way of pulling got me a lot stronger. Maybe different on my next training cycle, see how it goes. Thank's very much by the way 

i think about 3-4 inches is about it.. I havent really measured the boards we use but I will be when I get to the gym later so I know what I'm pulling off.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thats hell of a range of movement at 6ft 3 bro  I started doing them off 50kg disks now we use platform boards. I think pulling this way would make it a lot easyer to get the weight off the ground when you go back to pulling from the floor. My core seems a lot stronger since I have been pulling off the boards. I was going up to a max from the board then putting my deadlift suit on and going from the floor. 310kg is a very good pull, goodluck with 320kg its just around the corner


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Good lifting Scott.

I'm 6' 2 but i cant get anywhere near your lifts but i will persevere.

Chris,i find using blocks makes me drop my back side lower thus giving me a better technique/stretch so when i go back to normal deadlifts,i have more power since i am not stretched as far if that makes sense.....although i am sure you knew this anyway. 

Keep up the good lifts.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I deadlift with a lot of back and the box helps me drop my butt down, I agree with you bud.. I am a big fan of this lift. Great if you deadlift conventional. I also bring my feet in closer when I do this lift and my lower back gets an awesome workout.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I do rate good mornings but I find you can over train your lower back with a lot of exercises. I would just pick one to do that session.It takes me a good 10 days to recover from a heavy lower back session with deadlifts with no belt or good mornings.. I would say the pick of the bunch for the best deadlift exercises are deadlifts, block deads, rack deads from different heights, good mornings, squats and I would say hyperextensions with bands and weight.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

tried these tuesday on two disks and thought they were ok for a first time, felt like i hit more of my lower back. do you guys do normal dl in the same week as these or do these one week then normal the following week?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I have tried both bro, Best just to do regular deadlifts one week then block deadlifts the next. I would see what works best for you, get some vid's if you can. I fancy my lower back and abdominals are stronger from the larger range of motion


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> I have tried both bro, Best just to do regular deadlifts one week then block deadlifts the next. I would see what works best for you, get some vid's if you can. I fancy my lower back and abdominals are stronger from the larger range of motion


no point in me putting video's up at the moment, only doing 70kg to 140kg max. usually 80 and 90 sets.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Always worth you filming them for yourself so you can look back at your style of lifting. Keep hammering away and your deadlift will come on leaps and bounds. We have all had to start somewhere. Good luck pal


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

cheers mate. suppose it would be good to check my form.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Do you use a narrow stance?


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

yea about 10 - 15 " gap for me feet apart. i use normal grip up to about 100kg then switch to reverse from there


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

Ye i am definetly going to try these man ill do them standing on 2 plates.. Should isolate the lift and should feel it alot more because your pulling up further because your of the ground it's a bit like doing dips or pushups raised on 2 chairs or a bench


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

This sounds great, like the idea of these.

We did the opposite a few weeks back where we pulled with the weights off 6" blocks (so bar was mid shin) Man it was hard, harder than pulling from the floor cos its ALL lower back, cant drive your legs thru esp when you are 6 inches tall like me!!! My lower back the next day was fooked but it was all good.

Gonna give these a go in the new year. Nice one Chris.

J


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I think I'm going to back to pulling from shin level just to get my grip and lockout stronger again. Your back development is freaky James, how is your strength training going with Nytol? What you got cooking for next year now that your a pro?? Has a nice ring to it 

Do you keep your rep's low James?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Its a lot of lower back and abdominals.. However my hams are always sore after I do them. I flex my calves at the start of the lift with a narow stance and my feet pointing out. My hamstring development is better since adding them in aswel as my lower back. I dont snatch the weight off the floor but I pull as hard as possible..


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

chris jenkins said:


> I think I'm going to back to pulling from shin level just to get my grip and lockout stronger again. Your back development is freaky James, how is your strength training going with Nytol? What you got cooking for next year now that your a pro?? Has a nice ring to it
> 
> Do you keep your rep's low James?


Thanks Chris.

Was going great till I did my shoulder but I have recovered quickly and back training chest yesterday after getting the green light.

I have made a concious effort to keep my reps lower now and the weight heavier.

I am working at around 80-85% of my max and deads I did 3x3 at 215 which felt nice. I did a 1 rep max for 250

Squats I am easing my self into again after not doing back squats for 3 years or so.

Last week I did 185 for 3 right to the floor but reckon at the moment I have a 220 + in me as the 185 felt easy but one step at a time.

Lagging is my bench at 152.5 for a single but now I have had to go right back and start again.

All these are done just with chalk but I do wrap my knees on the heaviest set of squats.

By the summer I have set myself goals of 280 dead, 240 squat and 180 bench, all raw, so we'll see how we go. These wil also be done without AAS so its an even bigger ask but I feel good and strong off the juice at the moment and cant see why that would change. Its a big ask but I have never trained for strength so its just one step at a time. I do find the recovery is harder which is why we have gone for just 3x a week with 4 days off a week.

Next year for me is all about adding a little mass and enjoying myself and enjoying my training then 2010 is when I hit the stage again, well thats the plan


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Those are some damn impressive weights James, just goes to show your just a strong as you look. I think you are more than capable of those numbers and I think any powerlifter would be happy with those numbers. Perhaps you will start a trend with the bodybuilders in the UK. I can tell by the way you have worked your percentages that you are getting in to your strength training. I have to be honest I think your the first top class bodybuilder I have come across that has even bothered to get his head around the numbers!!!! I'm impressed


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Oh big Johnnie, forgot about that monster...

I dont think he works with percentages I think he just goes heavy one week and light the next. Got to hand it to him he's built like a rhino.. I can remember reading about how him and Branch Warren train with 220kg for rep's on a light day and a heavy day for them would be anything up to 340kg on the deadlift. I would like to see Johnnie doing more powerlifting shows, be cool if he lifted in the WPC with us.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Chris.

PL training is far more rewarding than BBing training as you have goals and targets and it is completely quantitive ie weight lifted, rather than BBing which is purely qualititive, ie go by how you look.

There are some strong guys in our gym deadlifting 400kgs and squating 350. Dave mannering came down last week at 75kgs and squated 300 as if it were a walk in the park.

Thats what is motivating for me, seeing these guys and seeing what the human body is capable of...For me its inspirational just as my physique may be to some bbers who are just starting out.

We have a couple of guys doing a meet in S Wales in mid March I think which is a qualifier for the British so I will be coming down to supoort them and see what proper lifting looks like. Never know Chris I may see you there if you are going?

J


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You boys ever tried snatch grip variations off blocks? These are soooo hard


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

supercell said:


> There are some strong guys in our gym deadlifting 400kgs and squating 350. Dave mannering came down last week at 75kgs and squated 300 J


 400kg??? Who pulls that much in your gym James because that is massive i didnt know England hand many people who can do that besides Bolton.

Dave Mannering is awesomely strong and a top guy to go with it.

I have been following this thread its nice to see such a discussion.

Block pulls are great and very different to rack pulls even though the difference is slight.

Well done to you C.Jenkins i heard/read you did awesomly at the WPC worlds, progressing all the time cant fault you in any way bro:thumbup1:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

supercell said:


> Thanks Chris.
> 
> PL training is far more rewarding than BBing training as you have goals and targets and it is completely quantitive ie weight lifted, rather than BBing which is purely qualititive, ie go by how you look.
> 
> ...


Yeah its great when your numbers are going up James, I think your capable of some impressive numbers and to look like you do with strength is fantastic. I would kill to have a little of your mass  I will be at the show, be good to see you and have a chat. Is Nytol lifting? He has done some impressive numbers without powerlifting gear. Your physique is impressive to look and I think anybody bb fan would agree with me.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Con said:


> 400kg??? Who pulls that much in your gym James because that is massive i didnt know England hand many people who can do that besides Bolton.
> 
> Dave Mannering is awesomely strong and a top guy to go with it.
> 
> ...


I'm going to give them a go MXD, I will put them at the end of my next session. There is a guy called Steve Goggins who deadlifts like that and he has pulled 400kg at 110kg. He has gone on to say that if he discovered this grip earlyer in his training he would have gone over 410-420kg

Dave Mannering has always been a great bloke and fantastic lifter. I've had tons of advice off him over the years and he is a fountain of knowledge on nutrition and powerlifting. He run the British in 2006 in Kent and it was one of the best shows I have ever lifted in. He lifts at 75kg and 300kg is bloody impressive weight to see at any gym.

I agree Cornelius, I used to just come on here and read different threads without logging in. I find there is shed loads of info here and you can never know enough. Thanks very much pal, how is the states? Any plans for next year Corn?? Good to hear from you


----------



## METAL (Sep 14, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> whos the biggest raw bencher in the uk guys?


I could be wrong, but i think it's currently jason rees. he has done 260 in the gym but not sure about comp (325kg equipped in a comp). Having said that, Glen Ross is very strong raw and i have a feeling he has done 280. Again, i don't think that's a competition standard lift, but then i don't suppose that's really a big issue as long as it's reasonably strict.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

There is a 110kg lifter Mick King who is in his 50's that benches 240kg raw. He just missed an attempt at 250kg. Jason is a strong bencher, there could be other guys around doing big numbers on the bench. Rober Terry a local boy from Swansea and a good friend of mine has benched 230kg he currently is doing the WWE circuit. I've seen him bench 200kg for 10 rep's.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes thats Rob, he's doing well for himself now wrestling in America.

220kg at 14st is very impressive. Does Duane have short arms? be interesting to see what he does for his bench.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

There were 2 guys that pulled 400+ recently; Mick Holding, top Uk strongman and another guy who escapes my mind also a strong man. The buzz in the place is just awesome.

Thanks Chris, look forward to seeing and speaking with you in March.

And yes Scott, Duane is a ****ing animal.

Neil said he has never come across a guy who is so naturally strong. I think he also said he does laterals for 10 reps with 45kg dumbells!!!!

Be great to see him train PL style and see what he is capable of.

He text me last week and told me he was on a diet. You should have seen what he tucked away after prejudging and I thought I could eat.

Neil also said he was the greediest bastard he had ever met too LOL

J


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/news/Big-Rob-muscles-dreamsarticle-278026-details/article.html

dam this guy is impressive, drug free or not, impressive to say the least


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Impressive weights


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Where the hell was Chris Jenkins on the Queens new years honors list ????


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

She left me out again Romper


----------

